# recurrent uti vs history of uti



## kjustin (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a patient that was referred to a urologies for recurrent UTI's.  The patient saw the urologist and they performed a UA in office which was abnormal.  They ordered a cystoscopy to be performed as well.  The urologist diagnosed this as a recurrent UTI.  states that frequency and uti's are much improved this year.  Others have said that this should be coded as history of uti's.  Any thoughts or comments on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 29, 2015)

Since the dx was based on the presence of an abnormal UA I would code as a UTI since it is current for this patient at this visit.


----------

